# My girls love blackberries



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good stuff for them!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Their chains are so cute 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My girls won't eat them.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine learned to eat them by watching my dog. They were just eating the plants.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Wildgoats23,I got their chains at Sheepmans Supply. They have a lot of bright colors. And small enough links for my ND's.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine won't even hardly eat the plants. They had rather eat my hazelnut trees, or my wisteria bush, or my roses, or my glads.....  Stinkers...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll have to look for those 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Typical. They know what they want. LOL!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine are loving the dogwood shrubs right now. They also pick blackberries and rose hips whenever they find them.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a beautiful picture. : )


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, those little Nigi's are really cute.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we never get any blackberries anymore ....the goats eat them all and the bushes too


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh thanks! I just am having so much fun with these little goats. And I love it when they browse on our daily hikes. Saves on my alfalfa and Noble Goat bill!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

That should be on the cover of a pet mag!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooooo I live in the desert....I wish my girls could have browse like that!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow. What kind of browse do you have in the desert? Is there any edible plants?


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the pink and black together )


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's the youngest. Born on the 4th of July. Patriot Rose. She is going to be herd queen some day. LOL! Notice how she made a spot for herself!


----------



## foxt27 (Sep 10, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> What kind of goat is the one on the right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those goats are loving it


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh! All three are Reg. Nigerian Dwarf doelings.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Oh wow. What kind of browse do you have in the desert? Is there any edible plants?


We have to grow whatever we want to use. My area is irrigated so we can grow from seed. Just whatever pasture mix we can find. I am looking into doing some frost seeding this year with a deer mix. Koshia weed is prevalent here and the goats love it.


----------

